# Parents with donor conceived child and non-donor conceived child - experiences?



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi lovely people in the donor community
I have a mate who has fought incredibly hard to have a child with ICSI after her partner was diagnosed with NOA and they got lucky with their adorable son. They are desperate for a sibling for their LO, but they have reached the end of the line using his sperm, and are thinking about using donor for a sibling. They have some of worries about having a family with children with different genetic backgrounds. 
It would be amazing if you could post your experiences here about what you went through and how your family is now if you have been down this route to offer her some support and guideance.

Thanks all
lots of love and light
Ceci


----------



## babycakes99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi

Not quite the same thing but there is a thread in the donor egg section about going for DE when already have OE child, similar thinking. It is a thread I lurked on before making our decision to go for it. Hope this helps a bit.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=302313.0


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Mini has experience of this - she has a son conceived by DIVF and then a naturally conceived son x


----------



## ceci.bee (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi guys

Thanks all for posting so far. I am sure she is lurking on this thread and is really grateful for your replies

lots of love
Ceci


----------

